# Breeder near IL/WI/IN/OH/MN or VA/MD/PA?



## havachi

Hi everyone,

I'm looking for a puppy and thought I'd give the Forum a try. I've done a lot of research on HCA and health records, but it always helps to have some actual recommendations from responsible owners and breeders.

I am open to traveling to pick up a puppy if the fit is right, and my focus is in these two regions:

IL/WI/IN/OH/MN
VA/MD/PA

If you prefer to PM, please do!

Thank you!


----------



## Gibbs Mom and Dad

In Western PA (Jeanette, PA)

http://home.comcast.net/~camelot.kennel/site/?/home/


----------



## Gibbs Mom and Dad

He's true to his word regarding the health guarantee. Gibbs has both a Cherry Eye and an umbilical hernia. He made arrangements with his Vet to do the surgeries and offered a reimbursement that would cover both surgeries and all but $50 to have him neutered if I did them all at the same time.


----------



## Ruth4Havs

Where do you live? Then i would know which is closest to you.


----------



## havachi

Ruth4Havs said:


> Where do you live? Then i would know which is closest to you.


I live in the Chicago area, but again I am very open to traveling and would prefer to go with the best breeder and healthiest pups regardless of location.

Thank you!


----------



## Ruth4Havs

Windfall Havanese live in Bartlett, IL and their on the forum too. reputable. they said they're expecting a litter in September.


----------



## puppy-love

Woodland Havanese, outside Philadelphia, is where I got my Julie. Very reputable and caring breeder. She'll probably have new litter(s) this fall.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TilliesMom

La Montana Havanese in Sparks, Nevada. Pattie is an incredible breeder I have met in person, she shows, health tests, only breeds her moms 3 times in their life. She has 4 dogs that are her babies in every way... and when her babies have puppies she is there in the room with them constantly. taking care of the pups and the mama... I can not say enough good things about her. 
I know there are many fantastic breeders around the country as well as Canada, the thing is you will most likely have to wait, be put on a waiting list for the right pup... just a heads up. Not many reputable, great breeders have pups ready to go at any given moment... 
Good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## RitaandRiley

www.marcosahavanese.com highly recommended in Elburn. Call her on the phone, do not email, you'll get a faster response that way. The Havanese National Specialty was just held in Lombard. It would have been great for you.


----------



## Sparkle

I second Marcosa Havanese for the Chicago area. Not sure if she has any puppies available, but I would definitely check with her.


----------



## havachi

Thanks everyone for the responses and PMs! I'm still doing my research, but it's nice to see multiple recommendations for the same breeders.


----------



## krandall

RitaandRiley said:


> www.marcosahavanese.com highly recommended in Elburn. Call her on the phone, do not email, you'll get a faster response that way. The Havanese National Specialty was just held in Lombard. It would have been great for you.


I do have to say, I was very impressed with their dogs at the Specialty. Seemed like nice people too, though I don't know them personally.


----------



## Sparkle

Both Kallie & Emmie (Marinagirl - Jeanne)'s daddy is a Marcosa dog. Marcosa's One Hot Angel @ Hermosa.


----------



## Miss Paige

I do know Marcosa-LOVE THEM-Hannah & her daughters are wonderful. Love their dogs-the way they are with their dogs-in fact They are on MY Very Short List should I ever get lucky enough to get a puppy. Also there is another great breeder in IN-Payapas Havanese-also a really great person-loves her dogs-shows her dogs-health testing is done-these two ladies are the best in my book.


----------



## MarinaGirl

Emmie is the spitting image of her sire, CH Marcosa's One Hot Angel At Hermosa - "Castiel" and Pat informed me earlier today that he received an Award of Merit at the National Specialty on 8-10-13. :cheer2:
-Jeanne-


----------



## Liliana

*Recommendations breeders in Virginia or Maryland*

Hi, we are looking for a new member of the family. We are a family of 4 with two children 11 and 8. The kids are very excited and working hard towards a new puppy. We are looking for some recommendations of breeders in Virginia or Maryland. Thank you.:welcome:


----------



## Liliana

Hi,
I have been incontact with this breeder, www.hillsboroughhavanese.com. Any information ? They don't belong to HCA but currently working on applying for membership. Thank you for any help.


----------



## Ruth4Havs

Liliana said:


> Hi,
> I have been incontact with this breeder, www.hillsboroughhavanese.com. Any information ? They don't belong to HCA but currently working on applying for membership. Thank you for any help.


The breeder is on the forum. you can PM her.


----------



## Beau's mom

Hey, Liliana! Welcome to the wonderful world of Havanese! It's a heaven you will never want to leave! Just a few words about Hillsborough Havanese. I'm not a breeder, but I can tell you that Laurie is fairly new to breeding, but no one gives her pups a better start. She does the right things in the way of testing and provides the pups with the most loving care. Her home is immaculate! (I wish I had had such a good start in life! ) When she says she raises the pups in her home as part of the family, that's exactly what she means! The pups are in the middle of everything!! She has done her research well. Each pup gets started on the right track so that their new families get a jump start on the most difficult things about having a new puppy. Hillsborough Havanese is definitely worth giving a lot of consideration.


----------



## Miss Paige

I did not know the name but once I went to the website-I know the lady that goes by Hillsborough Havanese-Neat Lady-LOVES her dogs-is very involved in HRI-a perfect person to talk too. I know she does all but show her dogs-is a new breeder but is doing it right.


----------



## lfung5

I can vouch for Hillsborough Havanese. I have known Laurie for many years. I've been to her house and playdates. If you want a well socialized pup, healthy with housebreaking under way, Laurie is perfect. She does not show, but I am kinda on the fence about how I feel about the show world anymore.....I won't get into that here


----------



## lfung5

Liliana said:


> Hi, we are looking for a new member of the family. We are a family of 4 with two children 11 and 8. The kids are very excited and working hard towards a new puppy. We are looking for some recommendations of breeders in Virginia or Maryland. Thank you.:welcome:


You can try Delaware Valley Havanese Club breeder referral page and also Havanese Club of America for a list of breeders.


----------

